

How to make $1 Million before you graduate - vipivip
http://m.yahoo.com/w/ygo-frontpage/lp/story/us/77397/coke.bp%3B_ylt=A0SO8Xr3bIpNGhQADhMp89w4%3B_ylu=X3oDMTI3dm83Mzd0BGNjb2RlA210cHpidQRjcG9zAzkEY3NlYwNtb2JpbGUtdGQEaW50bAN1cwRwa2cDaWQtNzczOTcEcG9zAzEEc2xrA3RodW1i?ref_w=frontdoors&view=today&.tsrc=yahoo&.intl=US&.lang=en

======
mikerhoads
I enjoyed the article but I'd like to applaud you for submitting the mobile
version of the article. It was a far better experience than the desktop
version which I did click through to for comparison.

